# mining..ppt



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ده عرض بوربوينت عن المناجم
على هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=85eea00c6732b774e5c3dee5769931ece04e75f6e8ebb871
ارجو ان يفيد الجميع​


----------

